
L-Cysteine Containing Vitamin Supplement Prevents Hangover - djrogers
https://academic.oup.com/alcalc/advance-article-abstract/doi/10.1093/alcalc/agaa082/5893464?redirectedFrom=fulltext
======
iammru
Same as drinking lots of water....:)

